# Solved: Codec conflict (?) Please help out.



## cronopio (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble playing (some) AVI files on my PC. No doubt this is due to several video tools I installed in sequence. Let me talk you through what I did to my system.

-I bought The Flip (video camera) and uploaded vids (AVIs) from it to my PC. These I could play without problems. (The Flip ships with, and installs, the 3ivx codec.)
-Tried editing these files using Windows Movie Maker which took amazingly long. Decided to look on the net for free editing tools. Installed one or two (don't remember which exactly, found them on download.com) until I settled on Virtual Dub, the easiest.
-VD output files were huge so I downloaded XP Codec pack (Windows) thinking I needed a separate compressor.
-Then found out VD could compress for me and made compressed output files.
-VD won't let me add title cards or captions to video. So I made some captions in WMM and saved them (.wmv format). My idea was to turn them into AVIs and use VD to add them to my existing video.
-Tried to find a WMV2AVI tool. Downloaded WMV2AVI Decoder Splitter, and Agree Converter 4.0. One didn't work, the other made a crappy AVI file.

With this done, Windows and Windows Media Player starting going crazy on me:
-WMP won't play the vids I'd made with my camera anymore (it crashes immediately).
-Windows Explorer actually crashes when showing a folder in thumbnail view that contains a VD output AVI file.
-Upgrading to WMP11 didn't help.
-Uninstalling all the software I'd installed also didn't help.
-Installed Miro (Democracy) video player to at least somehow see vids, but it plays my camera's videos without sound.

I scanned for viruses and HijackThis and found nothing strange, so I doubt it's a virus.

Also downloaded Sherlock.exe, which gave me the codec report below (shortened because post was getting too long).
Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks,
cronopio

SHERLOCK REPORT

Codec Reporting Utility Output Text
-----------------------------------
Date and Time: 21-Oct-2008 07:52:57

System Information
------------------
Operating System = Microsoft (R) Windows XP Professional (5.01.2600)
CPU Descriptor = Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz
CPU Clock Speed = 3058 Mhz.
Total Memory = 1013 Mb.
DirectX Version = 9.0c
WMI Version = 2600.0000
ACM Version = 5.00.0

Video Codecs
------------
3ivx MPEG-4 5.0.3 Video Codec
FileVersion = 5, 0, 3, 184
3ivx MPEG-4 Video Decoder
FileVersion = 5, 0, 3, 184
3ivx MPEG-4 Video Encoder
FileVersion = 5, 0, 3, 184
AVI Decompressor
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
AVI Draw
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius
FileVersion = 1.10.0.11
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version)
FileVersion = 1, 0, 1, 4
DivX Decoder Filter
FileVersion = 6.5.1.0
DivX Subtitle Decoder
FileVersion = 0.0.0.028
DivX Video Encoder (3ivx)
FileVersion = 5, 0, 3, 184
DivX® 6.5.1 Codec (1 Logical CPU)
FileVersion = 6.5.0.53
DivX® 6.5.1 YV12 Decoder
FileVersion = 6.5.0.53
DV Splitter
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Encoder
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 0, 0, 1
ffdshow Video Codec
FileVersion = 1, 0, 0, 1
ffdshow video encoder
FileVersion = 1, 0, 0, 1
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter
FileVersion = 4.51.16.03
Indeo® video 5.10
FileVersion = R.5.10.15.2.55
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter
FileVersion = R.5.10.15.2.55
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter
FileVersion = R.5.10.15.2.55
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2
FileVersion = 3.24.0015.0003
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5
FileVersion = 4.51.16.03
Intel IYUV codec
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108)
Logitech QuickCam Ultra Vision
FileVersion = 5.3.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Logitech Video (I420)
FileVersion = 11.5.0.1145
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Microsoft RLE
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Microsoft Video 1
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
MJPEG Compressor
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
MJPEG Decompressor
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Video Decoder
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder
FileVersion = 5, 3, 9, 0
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder
FileVersion = 5, 3, 9, 0
Nero Thumbnail Decoder
FileVersion = 5, 3, 9, 0
QT Decompressor
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
RealVideo Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 0, 1, 2
Samsung Video Encoder (3ivx)
FileVersion = 5, 0, 3, 184
Sonic CM(R) DS VideoDecoder 4.0
FileVersion = 4, 0, 0, 46
VBI Surface Allocator
FileVersion = 5.3.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Video Port Manager
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Video Decoder
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Windows Media Video Decoder
FileVersion = 8.0.0.4000
WMV Screen decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMVideo Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)

Audio Codecs
------------
AC3Filter
FileVersion = 1.31b
ACELP.net
FileVersion = 3.02
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1.40
ACM Wrapper
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CCITT u-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CoreAAC Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 2, 0, 573
CoreFLAC Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 0, 4, 0, 46
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 1, 0, 79
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM)
FileVersion = 1.01
ffdshow Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 0, 0, 1
GSM 6.10
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
IAC2
FileVersion = 2.05.53
IMA ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Logitech Mic (Ultra Vision)
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
Microsoft G.723.1
FileVersion = 4.4.3400
MPEG Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3
FileVersion = 1, 9, 0, 0305
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 5, 0, 50
Nero Audio Decoder 2
FileVersion = 5, 3, 9, 0
PCM
FileVersion = 2.05.53
RealAudio Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 0, 1, 2
SB X-Fi Audio [DCE0]
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.5512
Sonic Cinemaster® MCE Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 2.8.06.1419
Sonic MCE DS Surround Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 2.8.06.3310
Vorbis Decoder
FileVersion = 0, 9, 9, 5
Vorbis Encoder
FileVersion = 0, 9, 9, 5
Voxware MetaSound
FileVersion = 1.6.0.17
Voxware MetaVoice
FileVersion = 1.6.0.17
Voxware v1.1.6/1.1.8 File-Mode Codecs
FileVersion = 1.6.0.17
Voxware v1.1.8 Bitstream-Mode Codecs
FileVersion = 1.6.0.17
Windows Media Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Windows Media Audio V1
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Windows Media Audio V2
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
WM Speech Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMA Voice Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMA Voice Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMAudio Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)
WMAudio Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 11.0.5721.5145 (WMP_11.061018-2006)

Broken Codecs
-------------

[No codecs were found broken.]


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Too many codecs can lead to reinstallation of Windows to sort it all out.

You could try disabling some and see what that accomplishes. Have you tried uninstalling any of the new ones?

These amy help:

CodecInstaller
GSpot
DP MediaInfo
VideoInspector
Sherlock

Use Gspot to see what codec is being used to try to render an avi file. If it doesn't work, remove that codec and see what the next one does.


----------



## cronopio (Jul 1, 2003)

..and then I just booted up my machine the next day, and nothing was wrong anymore. I even reinstalled VirtualDub. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------

